# High prolactin? A bit long - but please help!



## Belle30

Hi All

First of all, I know that if you're looking at this section then you've probably had your own horrible loss, and I'm so sorry that you're having to go through it, and maybe not for the first time. I have posted this message in the ttc section, but thought I would try here as well. 

I'm back to ttc after an early miscarriage at 5 weeks, in my first pregnancy. We got pregnant in our first month of trying, which was a surprise to say the least! 

Everyone is trying to reassure me that I'll probably be fine next time, but I'm a certified worrier, so am very nervous it will happen again and have been very naughty with my obsessive googling habits (stats, symptoms, recurrent miscarriage, deficiencies, imbalances, you name it....)

Anyway, I had some blood tests before ttc as I had been having some symptoms of hyperthyroidism. Thyroid function cam back in the normal range, but I just found out today (it's taken several phonecalls to my previous surgery, who told me at the time that ALL was normal) that I have elevated prolactin levels! Only 'borderline' elevated, but I'm worried that this could have caused a problem anyway. I know how common early m/c is, and if it weren't for a couple of other observations, I probably wouldn't be so worried. The thing is, over the last couple of years my periods have become lighter and shorter and blood doesn't seem as 'thick' (sorry if tmi!) Plus my m/c seemed a bit lighter and shorter than a normal period still! Before m/c, I had a consistent 14 day luteal phase and a regular 30-31 day cycle. 

I have read about possible links between high prolactin, low progesterone and miscarriage, owing to inadequate thickening of the uterus lining - so the poor little bean can't implant properly. 

Now obviously the doctors would probably just send me away and tell me to stop worrying if I mentioned this to them - they don't like self-diagnosis!

I'm putting two and two together, and probably making 5 - but does anyone know anything about this? Could there possibly be a link between AF getting lighter and shorter, me producing too much prolactin and too little progesterone, an early and surprisingly light m/c? 

Any wisdom gratefully received! Thanks xx


----------



## LeaArr

I didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry I don't have any helpful advise for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## Naya69

iam quite interested in this thread..... about two months before getting pregnant my boobs started leaking milk which was a bit of a surprise due to the fact i wasnt pregnant .

so i went to my docs who transfered me to the hospital where i had my prolactin levels checked and they were just over boarder line nowt to worry about. my thyroid came back fine, my periods have always been relatively light and only last for two days may be three at the most.

the doc told me they would check it again in 6 weeks i think they said but i went on a couple of holidays then i went back to the hospital about 2 to 3 months later to have my bloods took again but i had a feeling i was pregnant so i did a test that same day and it was postive.

i never heard anything from the hospital but my boobs did stop leaking till further on in my pregnancey.

i dont know if this is any help to you but iam would love to know if anyone knows about prolactin levels .....


----------



## Belle30

Hi Naya
Yes thank you this is very helpful to me in that it gives me hope that borderline prolactin levels and light periods are not gonna stop me making a lovely baby! 

I'm a bit annoyed that I had to chase my old doctor's surgery to tell me this, as there was actually a note against the result saying I should go back, although not urgently. If they had tested me again after a few weeks and found that my prolactin levels had gone down then maybe i wouldn't be worrying now that the levels played some part in my m/c. 

I have never had leaky boobs though... I'm glad to hear yours stopped until later on!

I will try not to worry too much about this prolactin thing - I have read that elevated levels can also be caused by emotional stress - and I have suffered with that for quite a few months now for various reasons, so I'm going to try to find ways to calm down a little bit, and hopefully grow a strong sticky bean next time... 

xx


----------



## Naya69

you will get there in the end :hug:


----------



## gidget9707

I just wanted to share that high prolactin can and does affect the ability to get pregnant because prolactin supresses LH making it difficult or sometimes impossible to ovulate. I have super-high levels (in the 200s) when not treated. I was diagnosed with a benign pituitary tumor when I was 16 years old and I have been taking the drug bromocriptine (also called Parlodel) ever since. 

That being said, I have a beautiful 2-year-old daughter so trust me the drugs work if you need them. 

I would talk to your doctor about getting referred to an endocrynologist to determine if you have a prolactin issue. 

Hope that helps. :hug:


----------



## Belle30

Thanks Gidget

I'm actually pretty sure that I ovulate every month (or most months), and we got pregnant in our first month of ttc, which indicates that a slightly elevated prolactin level is not causing problems in that respect. I was wondering if it could have had any impact on my ability to sustain the pregnancy (i.e. if it had any role in my m/c). But as I said it was only 'borderline' raised, and it seems this may have been due to stress more than anything else. I might raise it with my doctor when I see her next, but for the time being I'm trying not to worry about it as we obviously can get pregnant with no trouble. And if I keep stressing over it it will probably just keep it raised!

Thanks again, and good luck xx


----------



## summergal

Hi Belle, I read your post and had to reply. Your symptoms are so similar to mine. And, first of all, I am sorry for your loss. 

I have had light periods since getting the mirena removed over 3 years ago. Multiple docs and FEs all say it's not related to mirena. My periods are lighter than they were before my first pregnancy, and after the first pregnancy (successful, so I know I can carry to term), but light after mirena and they never returned to normal. 

I've had 3 miscarriages and as much as each one has totally sucked, I am more frustrated on what hasn't worked and that all my docs have ignored my light periods as a symptom until now. My 1st mc was at 12 weeks (started spotting the day before the US where we should have seen the heartbeat), second mc was around 7 weeks (started spotting at 6 weeks, but still a heartbeat at first, then steadily progressed with spotting and growth stopped; not enough tissue for a culture sample for genetics testing), and third mc was at around 8 weeks (no heartbeat seen at 6 weeks). I'm sharing this detail in case any of your symptoms might have been the same, or in case other posters have had prolactin issues and mcs.

Me and DH met with a genetics counselor and high risk pg doctor last week, after the test from our 3rd mc revealed a chromosome issue. I think it was a fluke and don't think our issue is genetics or chromosome related for the other 2 mcs. Anyway, the high risk pg doc suggested I go back to my OB for additional testing, including prolactin, thyroid, and insulin/diabetes. Ive already had the diabetes testing and I'm clear, but OB did the blood draw for prolactin and thyroid and I'm waiting on results. Neither doc thinks its a prolactin issue, since I'm not having any milk discharge from the breasts, but when I read your post about the light periods, I had to check and see how things are going with you. Were you definitely diagnosed? Are you on meds now? And, are you PG again yet? 

In my heart and gut, I know my light periods are related to the multiple miscarriages. And I'm not ready to give up until I hold another baby of my own in my arms.


----------



## sk100

Hi

I was diagnosed with a pituitary adenoma in 2006. I had milk from boobs, very bad headaches and mid-cycle bleeding. My prolatin came back high and I was sent for an MRI brain scan which showed a small benign tumour on my pituitary gland. This is what causes excess prolactin.

I was given dostinex/cabergoline tablets to control it and subsequent scans showed tumour had shrunk and levels had come down. I became pregnant last year and had my daughter in April, who sadly passed away. I have just had a MC.

A few days before I found out I was preg 2nd time, I had my progesterone tested and it came back high - doc didn't know I was preg but was surprised at the high level and then told me later it was high enough to sustain pregnancy. 

I have been reading about the link between prolactin and MC and the evidence is not very strong. I agree with previous poster that prolactin supresses ovulation hormones but it should not affect pregnancy (prolactin naturally rises in pregnancy anyway to get you ready for milk production).

As you are boderline, docs may not give you tablets. I was boderline after my 1st preg and consultant said I didn't need tablets. I took them anyway because I didn't want my prolactin interfering with ovulation. I became pregnant again after 3 cycles. The tablets are supposed to really help with fertility. 

I really don't believe prolactin had anything to dowith my MC. I think it may be a clotting disorder but am waiting for confirmation. 

Let me know if you have any question. Don't worry as it is very easy to control.

xxx


----------



## lw0619

gidget9707 said:


> I just wanted to share that high prolactin can and does affect the ability to get pregnant because prolactin supresses LH making it difficult or sometimes impossible to ovulate. I have super-high levels (in the 200s) when not treated. I was diagnosed with a benign pituitary tumor when I was 16 years old and I have been taking the drug bromocriptine (also called Parlodel) ever since.
> 
> That being said, I have a beautiful 2-year-old daughter so trust me the drugs work if you need them.
> 
> I would talk to your doctor about getting referred to an endocrynologist to determine if you have a prolactin issue.
> 
> Hope that helps. :hug:


gidget9707- i came across an old post from you about your high prolactin level. i am ttc and have experienced the same as you...prolactin levels in the 200s without treatment, been taking bromocriptine for a while now, benign pituitary tumor as well. I see that you were able to conceive. I just wondered if you underwent fertility treatments, how long it took you to get pregnant, etc? If you dont mind sharing, I would love to hear from someone who seems to have the exact same problem as me but was able to conceive. Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
i am new here.ive prolectinoma dignosed in 2006 after my 1st miscarrige.ive had 6recurrent losses.ive 6recurrent losses no live birth .taking bromocriptine or cabrgoline from last 5years.my prolectine level always remain high more than 60.some dr.think prolectinoma may the reson of recurrent losses while other said not nd testedssserry.my all other blood test found normal lap,hyst revealed no problm.i am totally confused and sad .i really want a baby.please ladies give some hope. thanks


----------



## lw0619

i wish i could give you a success story right now, but i didnt want to read and run. if youve read through the thread then you saw that i commented about having a high prolactin level as well. mine always stays high too...again never lower than 60 like you! it gives me hope however that you got pregnant, as i am ttc. but i am terribly sorry to hear of your losses. Youre saying that some doctors are telling you different things. Have you been to a FS or an endocrinologist? maybe you can find one doctor you are comfortable with and they can get to know you and what your body/hormones are doing and can give you a more definite answer. i have a friend that had 5 m/c and they could not give her a definite reason as to why it kept happening. She has recently given birth to her first son, so it CAN happen. try not give up and keep the faith. were all here to listen and if you have any questions, will do our best to answer them. GL and i hope this gave you the hope you were looking for!


----------



## mohini12

thanks for reply and supportive attitute.i am conslting an ando doctor and gyne also.my ando said prolectine is reson for infertility only.but my gyene are wh not sure.some adviced to contnue bromocriptin during pregnacy other said no to continue it.if anyone experience of bromocritin during pregnacy??is medicine safe in pregnacy?


----------



## lw0619

no problem!! thats what were here for! i take bromocriptine and my FS said i could keep taking it until i found out i was pregnant. at that point he would take me off. GL


----------



## mohini12

hi
when you started brom ?your present size of tumor?and what the total dose of bromyou are takng in a day .i am taking 10mg of bromocription daily but i feel very uncofortable like vomit nousea with it .i wainting for the day when i have a baby and i stop taking brom.


----------



## lw0619

i started bromocriptine the beginning of this year, i believe. its been a while. im on 15mg a day. i take it at night so i dont feel the side effects...but really, i have never experienced any while taking these meds. im not sure of the size of my tumor. after 3 years of mri's, it wasnt growing so i havent done anymore. GL!


----------



## mohini12

15mg is really very high dose.any way goodluck for your scan.and dont feel nervous .may God fullfill your wish.goodluck


----------



## mohini12

hi again
i read you are not ovulate at all even with pregnacy pill because of prolectinoma.i want to tell you when i started bromocriptine after 1 year i started ovulate easly with letrozole even once i conceived naturally only on bromocriptine.but now i cant wait any more for natural ovulation because i am of 31now and ttc as early as possible.so i had a appointmant yesterday with my ob for pregnacy plan .she decide for i.u.i this time.you want to know about i.u.i its a procedure directlly a washed sperm put into cervix at the time of ovution.and for ovulution i started letrozole from day 3rd.when i tried first ti me for pregnacy egg size was also not more than 10mm with letrazole then after 4or5cycle its size is 20mm.so its improve continues increase dose of pregnacy pills.so please dont worry you ovulate soon with normal size eggs.whats your prolectine level now?


----------



## aisha54211

Hello

Just wondered if anyone could help me please. 

I have had results recently for recurrent miscarriage, three so far. The nurse said all looked fine with the results however someone I showed my results to pointed out that my prolactin level was a bit high. *My prolactin was at 430?*

I have tried to research what is normal ranges and have seemed to find that there are two ways the levels can be calculated (in ml or ng etc) To be honest I'm quite confused! My other results were FSH at 7.3, LH at 6.3, oestradiol at 96 and prolactin at 430.

Hope anyone could offer me any advice, you all seem to know far more than me about this. Thanks so much in advance. 

Aisha


----------



## lw0619

aisha54211 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could help me please.
> 
> I have had results recently for recurrent miscarriage, three so far. The nurse said all looked fine with the results however someone I showed my results to pointed out that my prolactin level was a bit high. *My prolactin was at 430?*
> 
> I have tried to research what is normal ranges and have seemed to find that there are two ways the levels can be calculated (in ml or ng etc) To be honest I'm quite confused! My other results were FSH at 7.3, LH at 6.3, oestradiol at 96 and prolactin at 430.
> 
> Hope anyone could offer me any advice, you all seem to know far more than me about this. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Aisha

hello aisha! Im not sure as far as how the levels are actually calculated, but i can tell you this... I have always been told that a normal prolactin level is around 5-7. So if your levels are at 430, then that is definitely high. my levels range from 60-200s. They can go as high as in the thousands. Im not sure about the other results you mentioned, but i thought i would comment since i have elevated prolactin levels myself. However, I do not ovulate or have periods due to my prolactin level. so the fact that you CAN get pregnant is encouraging, but i am terribly sorry to hear of your losses. Again, maybe the way your levels are being calculated (as far as ml or ng) is not the same as how mine are calculated. I would assume that if a nurse saw levels that high they would let you know if it is abnormal, but maybe they didnt know to look? Let me also warn you that if you start doing research about elevated prolactin, you may see something about a "tumor on the pituitary gland". Do not be too alarmed! They are commonly benign and you might end up having an MRI to check it out if your experience is anything like mine. I hope this helps a little. Please keep us updated about what you find out! but i would definitely ask about those levels :flower:


----------



## mohini12

aisha54211 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could help me please.
> 
> I have had results recently for recurrent miscarriage, three so far. The nurse said all looked fine with the results however someone I showed my results to pointed out that my prolactin level was a bit high. *My prolactin was at 430?*
> 
> I have tried to research what is normal ranges and have seemed to find that there are two ways the levels can be calculated (in ml or ng etc) To be honest I'm quite confused! My other results were FSH at 7.3, LH at 6.3, oestradiol at 96 and prolactin at 430.
> 
> Hope anyone could offer me any advice, you all seem to know far more than me about this. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Aisha









hi 
i agree that high level of prolectine may cause miscarrige although some dr.are not agree with it.but i have my personal experience with high prolectine and miscarrige.i am going through this problem since 2006 and finally my new endo dr advice to control prolectine before next pregnacy which is not easy to control by medicine for me.you should consult to endo dr. for high prolectine.he will advice you for MRI if required.goood luck and keep posting here.


----------



## aisha54211

Thank you so much for the reply, yes I know what you mean, I did google it and saw TUMOR and thought oh noooo this is something really bad. But I am reassured with your information. Yes the nurse didn't seem concerned, so hopefully it's nothing and yes I am able to conceive (thank God) just not able to keep them, so far anyway. So fingers crossed. I am in the UK and they seem to do everything backwards hahaha so perhaps it is the way they calculate the levels. I will see my doctor though and ask for clarification. I will let you know what I find out about how they calculate those levels. My best wishes are with you and I appreciate your reply so much. Take care, all the best Aisha xxx


----------



## aisha54211

lw0619 said:


> hello aisha! Im not sure as far as how the levels are actually calculated, but i can tell you this... I have always been told that a normal prolactin level is around 5-7. So if your levels are at 430, then that is definitely high. my levels range from 60-200s. They can go as high as in the thousands. Im not sure about the other results you mentioned, but i thought i would comment since i have elevated prolactin levels myself. However, I do not ovulate or have periods due to my prolactin level. so the fact that you CAN get pregnant is encouraging, but i am terribly sorry to hear of your losses. Again, maybe the way your levels are being calculated (as far as ml or ng) is not the same as how mine are calculated. I would assume that if a nurse saw levels that high they would let you know if it is abnormal, but maybe they didnt know to look? Let me also warn you that if you start doing research about elevated prolactin, you may see something about a "tumor on the pituitary gland". Do not be too alarmed! They are commonly benign and you might end up having an MRI to check it out if your experience is anything like mine. I hope this helps a little. Please keep us updated about what you find out! but i would definitely ask about those levels :flower:

Thank you so much for the reply, yes I know what you mean, I did google it and saw TUMOR and thought oh noooo this is something really bad. But I am reassured with your information. Yes the nurse didn't seem concerned, so hopefully it's nothing and yes I am able to conceive (thank God) just not able to keep them, so far anyway. So fingers crossed. I am in the UK and they seem to do everything backwards hahaha so perhaps it is the way they calculate the levels. I will see my doctor though and ask for clarification. I will let you know what I find out about how they calculate those levels. My best wishes are with you and I appreciate your reply so much. Take care, all the best Aisha xxx


----------



## aisha54211

mohini12 said:


> hi
> i agree that high level of prolectine may cause miscarrige although some dr.are not agree with it.but i have my personal experience with high prolectine and miscarrige.i am going through this problem since 2006 and finally my new endo dr advice to control prolectine before next pregnacy which is not easy to control by medicine for me.you should consult to endo dr. for high prolectine.he will advice you for MRI if required.goood luck and keep posting here.

Thanks for the reply, I am sorry you have been going through this since 2006, my thoughts are with you and I wish you all the best for the future... It's certainly a long and disappointing journey, lets hope we get there in the end! I will keep you updated... Thanks again so much xxxxx


----------



## nobump

Slightly different issue, my doc did day 21 test, that showed I was ovulating, but had high prolactin levels, lab did some test on prolactin and they said it wasn't due to a tumour... now my left nipple has turned purple and is sore all the time.. not sure if the 2 are related. Been trying for more years than I can remember 3+ :shrug:

Sorry was googling prolactin and pregnancy and this thread appeared... didn't realise this was maybe not the most appropriate to post on..


----------



## mohini12

nobump- welcome and sorry you are trying from long term.but prolectine can easily control by medicines like cebergoline or brom if you had not dignosed with prolectinoma.with medine you'll also start ovulate on cd 14..goodluck


----------



## nobump

Gdoing to see my doc on Tuesday to discuss options. Been referred for IVF but wait is very long. Waiting for a miracle. Being referred to breast clinic as well hope it nothing sinister


----------



## mohini12

nobump-goodluck for appointment and for IVF too.but if your prolectine can control with medicine then no need to IVF .you will conceive naturally.
Lot of babydust to you.


----------



## Tonelle24

Hello, 

I've recently experienced something very similar and I'm sorry for your loss. A couple months ago I started taking cabergoline to bring down my prolactin levels (caused by a micro adenoma). Before the meds my level were around 80. I conceived by accident but lost the baby at 6weeks. After the mc my bloodwork showed my prolactin was still at 34 so my endocrinologist has increased my dosage to bring levels down more before ttc again. My question for the doctors was whether my high prolactin and not ovulating for 4 years may have created an inhospitable uteral lining? The doctors don't seem to know and won't look into until I experience more miscarriages. So I guess we're both wondering the same things? If anyone else has more info on this please share..


----------



## lw0619

Tonelle24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently experienced something very similar and I'm sorry for your loss. A couple months ago I started taking cabergoline to bring down my prolactin levels (caused by a micro adenoma). Before the meds my level were around 80. I conceived by accident but lost the baby at 6weeks. After the mc my bloodwork showed my prolactin was still at 34 so my endocrinologist has increased my dosage to bring levels down more before ttc again. My question for the doctors was whether my high prolactin and not ovulating for 4 years may have created an inhospitable uteral lining? The doctors don't seem to know and won't look into until I experience more miscarriages. So I guess we're both wondering the same things? If anyone else has more info on this please share..

my prolactin was always high...the lowest the drs could get my levels were 60s-80s range. and that was on the highest dose of cabergoline (one pill every day). I had never ovulated EVER...no period ever (except when i was on birth control). I finally had surgery to remove the tumor after TTC for over 2 years. The very first time i ever ovulated (barely 2 months after the surgery), i got pregnant. I am now 16 weeks and everything has went great so far. Im still very cautious, but so thankful i had the surgery. hopefully that gives you some hope. if you ever have any questions, feel free to message me or reply here :) good luck!


----------



## mohini12

Tonelle24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently experienced something very similar and I'm sorry for your loss. A couple months ago I started taking cabergoline to bring down my prolactin levels (caused by a micro adenoma). Before the meds my level were around 80. I conceived by accident but lost the baby at 6weeks. After the mc my bloodwork showed my prolactin was still at 34 so my endocrinologist has increased my dosage to bring levels down more before ttc again. My question for the doctors was whether my high prolactin and not ovulating for 4 years may have created an inhospitable uteral lining? The doctors don't seem to know and won't look into until I experience more miscarriages. So I guess we're both wondering the same things? If anyone else has more info on this please share..

Hi 
Sorry about your loss.i have had 6miscarriges.most of the drs don't agree that high prolectine cause miscarriages.
They always confused me that some other reason may cause it.they did my lot of blood testings and genetic tests.all are normal.my prolectine value is always in 50or more even after high dose of cabergoline .I am taking medicine since 2006 when I was diagnosed with 8,mm microadenoma.I had a MRI last week which shows 5*6*3mm tumor.I requested many time to my endo for surgery but they said no need.I am of 33years and very worried about my future.I don't know what to do.I had an appointment today and they asked me to continue 
with same treatment(cabergoline).and try for ivf .what is your tumor size?


----------



## mohini12

lw0619 said:


> Tonelle24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've recently experienced something very similar and I'm sorry for your loss. A couple months ago I started taking cabergoline to bring down my prolactin levels (caused by a micro adenoma). Before the meds my level were around 80. I conceived by accident but lost the baby at 6weeks. After the mc my bloodwork showed my prolactin was still at 34 so my endocrinologist has increased my dosage to bring levels down more before ttc again. My question for the doctors was whether my high prolactin and not ovulating for 4 years may have created an inhospitable uteral lining? The doctors don't seem to know and won't look into until I experience more miscarriages. So I guess we're both wondering the same things? If anyone else has more info on this please share..
> 
> my prolactin was always high...the lowest the drs could get my levels were 60s-80s range. and that was on the highest dose of cabergoline (one pill every day). I had never ovulated EVER...no period ever (except when i was on birth control). I finally had surgery to remove the tumor after TTC for over 2 years. The very first time i ever ovulated (barely 2 months after the surgery), i got pregnant. I am now 16 weeks and everything has went great so far. Im still very cautious, but so thankful i had the surgery. hopefully that gives you some hope. if you ever have any questions, feel free to message me or reply here :) good luck!Click to expand...

Hi 
Very happy to see your success.can you please send your hospital or dr name who did your surgery?God bless 
Because my dr seems not interested in my surgery.and I need a second opinion.


----------



## lady124

Hi,

I just found this thread and wondered where posters are withbtheir struggles. I was diagnosed with high prolactin about a year ago, and have been on bromocriptine ever since. I got pregnant in September, but miscarried at 12 weeks (although baby died at 6 or 7 weeks) Doctors say prolactin did not have anything to do with the m/c, but I am not convinced. I am about to go for a second opinion.

I was just wondering whether anybody has had progesterone supplementation to help with the quality of their ovulation. Or any other options?


----------



## mohini12

hi lady124
sorry about your loss.i 've had 6recurrent losses.everytime my prolectine level was high more than 60.but drs never agree that high prolectine cause miscarriges.i am still ttc but cant even conceive since my last miscarrige in july2011.yes high dose of progestrone my help as my endocronologist suggest me .but not sure is prolectine related to miscarrige .my all other blood testing and hysro laproscopy shows ok report.what is your prolectine value this time?


----------



## lw0619

ladies im so sorry for your struggles. i know exactly how you are feeling. all i can say is the surgery literally changed my life. My FS didnt think i should have the surgery either. It was endo who made me feel like it was a safe and reasonable option. I got pregnant 2 months after the surgery and now have a beautiful, healthy 3 month old. I am having cycles for the first time in my entire life. The high prolactin, may not be what ACTUALLY caused the m/c, but it effects all of your hormones, including progesterone. Therefore, you may have Ovulated, but the high prolactin may have inadvertently caused the m/c bc it didnt allow your progesterone to create a thick enough lining to allow your egg to stick. I sincerely hope you are able to conceive and carry your own precious baby. Its a horrible thing to have to go through but i can say with 100% confidence that I am so glad i did the surgery :)


----------

